# Patrick O'Whyant



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Signed.

The Celtics have signed Warriors free agent center Patrick O'Bryant to a two-year deal, according to NBA sources. The 7-footer was the ninth overall pick out of Bradley in the 2006 NBA Draft, but never was able to figure out how to play in Don Nelson's system.


http://www.rotoworld.com/content/pl...gnews.asp?sport=NBA&id=1255&line=99238&spln=1


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

I loved him coming out of Bradley, but I'm pretty sure I was wrong....


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I wanted the Heat to sign him.. Didn't see the Celtics being interested.. :laugh:


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Pollard's place has been taken.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Its a 1 year deal for the minimum with a team option for the second year, at worst he replaces pollard as a big body to throw out there for 6 fouls and some height around the rim, but there is potential there and for the minimum why not give it a try


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

:hurl:

I expect to see him at the end of the bench, wearing a suit, all season long. Just can't see any productivity coming from O'Bryant.


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

i dont see how nba level scouts/gms/coaches dont know these type of players will be busts when me or you could call it from a mile away...like really, who didnt know that ppl like rafael araujo, patrick obryant, jj redick etc would be awful at the nba level...and they are made lottery picks and millionares for nothing...it ticks me off


all obryant is good for is 6 fouls per game...i guess its better than nothing


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ its all Pollard was here for too, its an easy replacement and at least Obryant is healthy


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zm7zNa5aCy4&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zm7zNa5aCy4&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

small mix

like the shot blocking potential and that he finishes with dunks when hes open, which he will be playing with KG


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

He's a good fit if he starts producing.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Dude is huge too... 7 foot, 7'6 wingspan.. cant teach that


----------



## E.H. Munro (Jun 22, 2004)

How the hell did he accrue that many highlights? The ****er only has 200 or so more minutes in the NBA than I do.


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

celtics love signing goofy centers


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

bad workout talk was BS apparently:


> What director of basketball operations Danny Ainge doesn’t believe are reports that the 7-footer was badly winded and thus had a poor showing in a recent session with the Celts.
> 
> “I thought he had a fantastic workout with us,” said Ainge, who is still in the hunt to retain free agents James Posey and Eddie House. “The coaches were all really excited about the possibility of working with him.”


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, i was going to say, i had heard undrafted nobodies working out for the celtics were owning this cat. guess those reports were false (see thread in draft forum)


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> He's a good fit if he starts producing.




anyone is a good fit if they produce...


----------



## Attila (Jul 23, 2003)

Danny Ainge clearly doesn't know what he's doing. I mean, what exactly has he accomplished as a GM?


----------



## #1AntoineWalkerFan (Mar 10, 2005)

Attila said:


> Danny Ainge clearly doesn't know what he's doing. I mean, what exactly has he accomplished as a GM?



absolutely squat if it wasnt for kevin mchale :yay:


----------



## TONYALLEN42 (Jan 24, 2005)

will this money affect the signing of posey?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> anyone is a good fit if they produce...


No, not really. Zach Randolph produces a lot of points and rebounds, but he's a cancer who fits with nobody. That's just one example.


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

No. Veteran minimums do not affect the MLE.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

ehmunro said:


> How the hell did he accrue that many highlights? The ****er only has 200 or so more minutes in the NBA than I do.


They managed to condense every positive play he's ever had into two minutes. Not bad.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

He may actually work out for yall. He was in the wrong place in Golden State. He's not a run and gun type of player and should thrive in the set offense yall have in Boston.

It all depends on if he can learn the defense. I don't think the kid is stupid though, so you should be able to get him at least somewhat up to par on defensive rotations and such.

Hopefully he comes in willing to work hard.

May be a surprisingly good (see cheap) signing if the kid is willing to work.


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

#1AntoineWalkerFan said:


> absolutely squat if it wasnt for kevin mchale :yay:


McHale got the best possible offer he could have, and got a franchise big man in return. When you trade a superstar, you don't usually get 20/10 players in their early twenties in return.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> "There's a lot of tradition here and you see all the banners in the stands and you see the newest one and it says '08'. I know that we're out here to put another one next to it and I'm just out here to do that," O'Bryant said.


well at least hes saying the right things
http://www.boston.com/sports/basket...7/obryant_works_out_for_1st_time_as_a_celtic/


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

He was the D-League teammate of JUSTIN REED BABY!!!!

He can't be that bad.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Justin Reeds greatness may have rubbed off on him... superstar!!1!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Celtics center Patrick O'Bryant has been spending a lot of time working with assistant coach and former NBA player Clifford Ray, according to The Boston Globe.
> 
> Ray has helped guys like Dwight Howard and Kendrick Perkins blossom in the league recently.


from the boston globe

not really huge news as they were bound to work together, but good to see none the less


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

This is coming from a Bradley homer, but keep in mind that O'Bryant is still pretty young. He has also proved to be a late bloomer, which is why he ended up at Bradley in the first place (not highly recruited from high school). 

I just keep thinking back to guys like Samuel Dalembert who did virtually nothing their first 2 seasons, and I have to think O'Bryant can be alright in a good situation. The guy is ridiculously long and has decent enough athleticism. He has some chance as a shotblocker/rebounder specialist to stick in the league.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Thats all he needs to be, block some shots, rebound and put the ball in when he ends up open under the basket.. i really see him improving this season


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

i think we really should address the thread maker's question here. Patrick O'Bryant is a replacement at the end of the bench for Pollard. It really was a tough decision for the club, however the fact that one guy wouldn't put his hair in a ponytail and paint his toe nails in the locker room really put him over the top


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

I dont think it would be personality based at all... O'Bryant can do what Pollard can already, however hes bigger, younger and still has potential to get better


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

Avalanche said:


> I dont think it would be personality based at all... O'Bryant can do what Pollard can already, however hes bigger, younger and still has potential to get better


I think O'Bryant can do far more than Pollard at this point. Why? Because O'Bryant can tie his seatbelt without tweaking his back.

In all seriousness (although my first comment was semi-serious, as Pollard did in fact tweak his back last season getting out of his car), O'Bryant is far more athletic than Pollard. He is taller than Pollard, he is longer than Pollard, and he has a bit more to offer offensively than Pollard.

I don't have any gripes about the O'Bryant deal. It's a low-risk move on a young center that fills a hole. If he pans out, great. If not, no harm done and we move on.

P.S. - I'm going to be referring to O'Bryant as "P.O. Box 26" quite a bit. That's a nickname I came up with for him in 06 when he came out of Bradley. I like it. :biggrin:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

^ is he 26 for the C's?

or we can go with "the notorius P.O.B" lol


----------



## Shamrock32 (Jul 28, 2007)

Yeah he's #26.

Notorious P.O.B. - very nice.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

either one works then

he'll probably have some other names at stages im sure, which will be ****!!! and *******!!!
but hey, young guys make mistakes lol


----------



## P-Dub34 (May 19, 2005)

His parents must have been having a serious identity crisis when they named him, that much is certain.


----------

